# VHF radios



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Having the VHF radio on your body, with a lanyard or 

tether to your PFD vest , ensures an ability to get a 

distress signal out, aiding attempts to find you.

Just because some units float doesn't mean a 

wave won't rip it out of your hand.




*Submersible HandHeld Marine Band VHF Radio :
*


 Standard Horizon
 Cobra Marine
 Humminbird
 Icom
 Uniden
 West Marine
How much is your life worth when it all goes wrong ?


----------

